# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Obsessie voormalig roken van vriendin?

## Kanarie

Hallo, 

Ik heb iets wat indirect invloed heeft op mijn gezondheid.
Ik denk namelijk dat ik een obsessie heb over het vroegere roken van mijn vriendin. Ze heeft een jaar of anderhalf misschien 2 maanden gerookt en zelfs toen heel weinig. Maar omdat ik traumatische ervaringen met roken heb(denk ik) (mijn opa er langzaam aan zien overlijden, mensen met tumor in hun hoofd die stug doorroken e.d.) Dat ik nu heel veel moeite heb met het feit dat zij gerookt heeft. Ik weet niet waarom dat is, want opzich is het niet dusdanig ongezond geweest dat ze er blijvende schade aan overgehouden heeft, maar met het feit dat ze gerookt heeft word ik helemaal naar. Nu heb ik laatst een filmpje van de periode gezien dat ze rookte, waarbij ik de sigaret niet in haar mond zie, maar wel weet dat die van haar is. Dat is de eerste keer dat ik haar 'zag' roken en het enige wat ik toen kon doen is mijzelf heel hard slaan omdat ik zo stom ben geweest om dat filmpje te kijken.
Hoe krijg ik mijzelf zo ver dat ik daar geen last meer van heb, want het blijft altijd knagen en ik word er helemaal naar van. Overal waar ik bankjes zie in haar woonplaats denk ik dat ze gerookt heeft, als ze het over de vriendinnen heeft waar het door kwam heb ik ook al gelijk iets tegen ze. Dit is niet wat ik wil, ik weet dat ik de beste vriendin heb die ik ooit zou kunnen krijgen, ze is helemaal geweldig maar ik wil er van kunnen genieten, en nu lukt dat me niet.
Ik word er helemaal naar van..
Is er iemand die tips heeft alsjeblieft?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Kanarie,

Vind dat je het jezelf erg moeilijk maakt. Zo terug denken over waar je vriendin "misschien" gerookt heeft. Ik denk dat je jezelf zo in een moeilijk pakket brengt. Ik denk dat het misschien verstandig is is om eens langs de huisarts te gaan. Wie weet kan hij je verder helpen of anders doorsturen naar een psycholoog. 
Het zou zo jammer zijn als je relatie hier op stuk gaat.
Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## Kanarie

Dat weet ik dat ik mezelf het heel moeilijk maar, maar bij elk ding waar ze het 'gedaan' zou kunnen hebben, heeft mijn onderbewuste een excuus om aan haar verleden te denken. En dat vind ik heel erg vervelend.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat jij zo vertelt lijkt erg op obsessief gedrag/gedachten.
Als ik jou was zou ik zéker eens een afspraak maken met een psycholoog of psychiater...baad het niet,schaadt het niet toch?
En zo iemand is bekend met zulk soort gedrag en kan je er het best van af helpen!
Ik ben zo geholpen toen ik een 'dwang-neurose' had.

Sterkte en succes!!

----------

